# Stag & Doe Game ideas...



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Hosting a Stag; looking for interesting Stag games.

Got the booze toonie toss; closest to the bottle wins the bottle.

Pick a card from the board; who ever picked the joker wins $20.

50/50 of course.

Any others?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

See who's fastest at chugging down a mug...

... of ketchup.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Bob for apples in a tub.......

...of ketchup


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

bobbing for apples in ketchup; not that is a sickening ordeal... bobbing for apples in mustard, mayo and worst of all vinegar also come to mind as being wrong...


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Pin the appendage on the kitty.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I was thinking pin the fallus on the mother in law could go over nicely...


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Indoor putting green. (winner gets ketchup)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Bobbing for birthmarks...  :clap:


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I've seen all sorts. Most have crown and anchor wheels. I've seen a game where you chip a velcro golf ball at a felt golf green with hourly winners playing off for prizes later in the night. The last one I went to had a hockey net with a board running across the front with holes of varying sizes and point values. Highest cumulative scores at the end of the night gets the prizes. Goldfish insurance, karaoke insurance, ketchup insurance. A variation of the toonie toss I've seen was paying a toonie to get a hot wheels car to get closest to the bottle. That one worked quite well. The best buck and does I've been to have had a central theme that relates to the couple getting married, so take an idea and tie it to the theme if possible.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

"Three-legged race. Losers must ketchup."

HowEver, that's 2 minutes for high shticking...

I'll take a 5 minute misconduct for that one...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Indoor Mini-Golf - best score wins big bottle of booze

Toonie Toss - Closest wins big bottle of booze

Name The Porn Star - Print out various mug shots of porn stars, and give a list of names. Person with most matches wins big bottle of booze


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> Indoor Mini-Golf - best score wins big bottle of booze
> 
> Toonie Toss - Closest wins big bottle of booze
> 
> Name The Porn Star - Print out various mug shots of porn stars, and give a list of names. Person with most matches wins big bottle of booze


if groom to be wins, future father in law slugs him


----------

